# SW Fish ID



## Fish Finder

i wanted to start my own sw form on fish id. this form is for sw fish only. here is the first pic see if you can guess what it is.


----------



## mauls

im no expert but it looks like a damsel in the face, just my opinion


----------



## thePACK

can't really tell.either a butterfly or angelfish..leaning more to butterfly..but the picture is too fuzzy can't get a clear look...any better pixs of this fish available


----------



## Fish Finder

not a damsel


----------



## Fish Finder

sorry there isn't a better pic these are the only 2 pic's i could ever find on this one fish. Il give you a hint it is a kind of angelfish


----------



## smokinbubbles

Kermadec angelfish?
J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

try again if you need anouther hint just ask


----------



## Death in #'s

Fish Finder said:


> try again if you need anouther hint just ask
> [snapback]978820[/snapback]​


what ocean is it from?
i know this one but its at the tip of my tongue


----------



## Fish Finder

it is from Hawaii


----------



## acestro

Genicanthus personatus?


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> Genicanthus personatus?
> [snapback]978852[/snapback]​


yeah that's right its common name is the Hawaiian Masked Angelfish 
J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

yep we got a winner.







post a sw fish pic


----------



## Death in #'s

acestro said:


> Genicanthus personatus?
> [snapback]978852[/snapback]​










they look alot diffrent when they get larger


----------



## Fish Finder

those where the only two pic's i could find on them. Post a new sw fish


----------



## acestro

Fish Finder said:


> those where the only two pic's i could find on them. Post a new sw fish
> [snapback]978887[/snapback]​


OK...


----------



## mauls

saltwater gold fish!









no i really have no idea


----------



## fredweezy

some kind of filefish maybe?


----------



## Fish Finder

I havn't got a clue. could you give a hint?


----------



## acestro

Okay, it's not tropical. Northern Atlantic.


----------



## acestro

If you ever decide to be stupid enough to swim the English Channel, you may be very close to one of these. Actually, not, they'll be found a bit deeper....


----------



## Fish Finder

sorry i got no idea what it could be. ive been looking around all night and day to try to find something about them but ive had no luck.


----------



## acestro

Hmmm.... Well, dont stop! It's not necessarily a pig of a fish, but the name would fool ya...


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> those where the only two pic's i could find on them. Post a new sw fish
> [snapback]978887[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK...
> [snapback]978954[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

boarfish


----------



## Fish Finder

:nod: hey isn't it Boar Fish _Capros aper_


----------



## acestro

Correct. Go ahead smokinbubbles...


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> Correct. Go ahead smokinbubbles...
> [snapback]980777[/snapback]​


alright give me a lil bit.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder




----------



## acestro

Fish Finder said:


> [snapback]981850[/snapback]​


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> Correct. Go ahead smokinbubbles...
> [snapback]980777[/snapback]​


alright im sorry guys i have been really busy today.
alright here it is.
J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

you have what site you got it from right on the pic.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> you have what site you got it from right on the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]982453[/snapback]​


haha i know, but good luck finding it though. i went to the site and it is huge. if u do find it though tell me....... casue then i can call u a cheater.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

i went to the site and found out that it wasn't in english so i left. can you give a hint?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> i went to the site and found out that it wasn't in english so i left. can you give a hint?
> [snapback]982459[/snapback]​


ahahahahaha....... emmmmm it is one of the rareist fish in the world and said to be only seen when it is dying.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

i tried google and i came up with "pesce liocorno".


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> i tried google and i came up with "pesce liocorno".
> [snapback]982475[/snapback]​


son of a bitch, yes that is it. it is also called the oarfish. said to get 50 feet long and that the old sea monster tails came from them. post up a new one fish finder.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

I caught one of these last summer and i think there better then lionfish. good luck


----------



## acestro

You ask for hints too fast. Need time to think things over...


----------



## acestro

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried google and i came up with "pesce liocorno".
> [snapback]982475[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> son of a bitch, yes that is it. it is also called the oarfish. said to get 50 feet long and that the old sea monster tails came from them. post up a new one fish finder.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]982486[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There are more than one kind of oarfish, I think the guessing isn't over on that one. But I'll look up the red fish too!


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried google and i came up with "pesce liocorno".
> [snapback]982475[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> son of a bitch, yes that is it. it is also called the oarfish. said to get 50 feet long and that the old sea monster tails came from them. post up a new one fish finder.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]982486[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more than one kind of oarfish, I think the guessing isn't over on that one. But I'll look up the red fish too!
> [snapback]982526[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

there is? it doesn't say anyhting else about oarfish besides that they are oarfish. no other name. that name that fish finder gave though i typed in google and it gave me like five pics and gave me the same one i had.

J-Rod


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom

I think its a rockfish-- a bigeye?


----------



## smokinbubbles

squirrel fish?

J-Rod


----------



## acestro

smokinbubbles said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried google and i came up with "pesce liocorno".
> [snapback]982475[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> son of a bitch, yes that is it. it is also called the oarfish. said to get 50 feet long and that the old sea monster tails came from them. post up a new one fish finder.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]982486[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more than one kind of oarfish, I think the guessing isn't over on that one. But I'll look up the red fish too!
> [snapback]982526[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is? it doesn't say anyhting else about oarfish besides that they are oarfish. no other name. that name that fish finder gave though i typed in google and it gave me like five pics and gave me the same one i had.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]982781[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The one you had is the 'classic' oarfish. But there is a family of 'oarfishes'. Hence the common name confusion.

Most fit into the family Regalecidae. But also see members of the order Lampridiformes in general.


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> squirrel fish?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]982977[/snapback]​


nope it isn't a kind of squirrel fish


----------



## Fish Finder

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> I think its a rockfish-- a bigeye?
> [snapback]982819[/snapback]​


getting very close


----------



## acestro

Bullseye fish?


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Bullseye fish?
> [snapback]984038[/snapback]​


no but you are geting close. If you guys need a hint just ask


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye fish?
> [snapback]984038[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> no but you are geting close. If you guys need a hint just ask
> [snapback]984531[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

where is it found?

J-Rod


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

sword fish are cool i guess


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye fish?
> [snapback]984038[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> no but you are geting close. If you guys need a hint just ask
> [snapback]984531[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is it found?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]984547[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 Western Atlantic: east coast of North America, Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean. I catch them on long island every summer


----------



## Fish Finder

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> sword fish are cool i guess
> [snapback]984572[/snapback]​










what in the hell are you smoking


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: i was gonna buy one of those yesterday 
ill pass on this one


----------



## smokinbubbles

Dr. Green said:


> :laugh: i was gonna buy one of those yesterday
> ill pass on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]984649[/snapback]​


no go ahead and say it, i give up. i have been searching and searching.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

if you realy want me to tell you what it is i will or would you rather have anouther hint to find it?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> if you realy want me to tell you what it is i will or would you rather have anouther hint to find it?
> [snapback]984687[/snapback]​


no, im just saying im done. some other people might want to try and guess.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

[quote name='BigBadBlackRhom' date='Apr 16 2005, 11:39 AM']
I think its a rockfish-- a bigeye?
[snapback]982819[/snapback]​[/quo
you are the closes so far


----------



## King Oscar

nice looking fish


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> I caught one of these last summer and i think there better then lionfish. good luck
> [snapback]982510[/snapback]​


AH HA! i found it!

SHORT BIGEYE - Pristigenys Alta

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught one of these last summer and i think there better then lionfish. good luck
> [snapback]982510[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AH HA! i found it!
> 
> SHORT BIGEYE - Pristigenys Alta
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]985060[/snapback]​
Click to expand...






























That is it. I knew that you wouldn't give up. Post a new fish smokinbubbles. If you can try to keep it as fish for sw tank's but if you can't that's cool


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught one of these last summer and i think there better then lionfish. good luck
> [snapback]982510[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AH HA! i found it!
> 
> SHORT BIGEYE - Pristigenys Alta
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]985060[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is it. I knew that you wouldn't give up. Post a new fish smokinbubbles. If you can try to keep it as fish for sw tank's but if you can't that's cool
> [snapback]985066[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah i agree, anyone else that goes the new rule is, it has to be a sw fish for aquariums.alright here is yalls new fish. sorry if the pics are a lil bad, ask if u need new ones.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

is it Lophius piscatorius


----------



## Mike122019

Stargazer???


----------



## Fish Finder

Mike122019 said:


> Stargazer???
> [snapback]985106[/snapback]​


i think you got it lets just wait for smokinbubbles to say it's right


----------



## smokinbubbles

Mike122019 said:


> Stargazer???
> [snapback]985106[/snapback]​


sh*t piss, yeah that's right. i don't try to make mine impossible, but crap. i wans't expecting anyone to get it that fast..... son of a bitch.haha, alright your turn Mike122019

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

rember only sw tank fish can be posted here now that's the new rule that i have that was agree on by smokinbubbles


----------



## Mike122019

Yea I saw one for sale the other day and thought it was freaky.


----------



## Mike122019

Ok here it is


----------



## Fish Finder

flashlight fish


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

those are crazy ass fish dude


----------



## fredweezy

Fish Finder said:


> flashlight fish
> [snapback]985933[/snapback]​


that one was easy


----------



## smokinbubbles

fredweezy said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> flashlight fish
> [snapback]985933[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> that one was easy
> [snapback]986045[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

oh yeah the stargazer is a aquarium fish though, i have seen em for sale.
crap, i knew that one when i saw that pic.
J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy

smokinbubbles said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> flashlight fish
> [snapback]985933[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> that one was easy
> [snapback]986045[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah the stargazer is a aquarium fish though, i have seen em for sale.
> crap, i knew that one when i saw that pic.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]986172[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

apperently those things can electricute the sh*t outta u.


----------



## smokinbubbles

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> flashlight fish
> [snapback]985933[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> that one was easy
> [snapback]986045[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah the stargazer is a aquarium fish though, i have seen em for sale.
> crap, i knew that one when i saw that pic.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]986172[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apperently those things can electricute the sh*t outta u.
> [snapback]986219[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah i have read that also, even though i like extremely aggressive fish that are crazy as hell, that's not the fish for me. i bet weekly water changes suks a nut.









J-Rod


----------



## Mike122019

Yea theyre all gunna be easy since the new rule


----------



## fredweezy

Mike122019 said:


> Yea theyre all gunna be easy since the new rule
> [snapback]986317[/snapback]​


my dumbass didnt read thru the thread, my b.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

those fish are remarkable what are they called 
i want one


----------



## Mike122019

Ok now its fish finders turn


----------



## acestro

Mike122019 said:


> Yea theyre all gunna be easy since the new rule
> [snapback]986317[/snapback]​












but wait.... define 'tank'....:laugh:


----------



## Fish Finder

well lest see if anyone can figure out this bad boy that i used to have in my tank. He was one of the coolest fish i ever owned.


----------



## Fish Finder

if they start to get to easy i will change the rule


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> if they start to get to easy i will change the rule
> [snapback]986623[/snapback]​


i think so also, but there are plenty of exotic sw fish out there for the home aquarium.acestro i think anything that can live in a home tank without it being to crazy (marlins, swordfish, jew fish.... great white sharks), fish along thoes lines that can't be housed in aquariums by the average sw fish keeper.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro

Strange how half of these fish have been red!

Is this thing related to filefish/triggers at all? It is a cool looking fish.


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Strange how half of these fish have been red!
> 
> Is this thing related to filefish/triggers at all? It is a cool looking fish.
> [snapback]986999[/snapback]​


no it belongs to a different fish family


----------



## His Majesty

is it some sort of batfish?


----------



## Fish Finder

Trigger lover said:


> is it some sort of batfish?
> [snapback]987764[/snapback]​


nope


----------



## king red belly

i have no clue but it is pretty cool lookin
---------------
75 gal. - salt water barracudas 2 of them it/s my dad's


----------



## smokinbubbles

is it a kind of lookdown?

J-Rod


----------



## king red belly

Stargazer???

--------------------

29 Gallon 
1 Blue Devil, 1 False-Percula Clown, 1 Coral Banded Shrimp, 1 Emerald Crab, 25 Blue Foot Hermits, 1 Royal Gramma, 5 Turbo Snails, 1 Fire Goby, 1 Yellow Tang

55 Gallon 
Soon to be new home for yellow tang

you have a lot of fish for just a 29 gallon you should look into gettin a bigger tank n they will really appreatiate it hahaha....

----------------
75- 7 red belly's
1 albino oscar
1 jack dempsey


----------



## Fish Finder

king red belly said:


> Stargazer???
> nope
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 29 Gallon
> 1 Blue Devil, 1 False-Percula Clown, 1 Coral Banded Shrimp, 1 Emerald Crab, 25 Blue Foot Hermits, 1 Royal Gramma, 5 Turbo Snails, 1 Fire Goby, 1 Yellow Tang
> 
> 55 Gallon
> Soon to be new home for yellow tang
> 
> you have a lot of fish for just a 29 gallon you should look into gettin a bigger tank n they will really appreatiate it hahaha....
> 
> ----------------
> 75- 7 red belly's
> 1 albino oscar
> 1 jack dempsey
> [snapback]988469[/snapback]​


----------



## His Majesty

angelfish?


----------



## Fish Finder

Trigger lover said:


> angelfish?
> [snapback]989718[/snapback]​










Here is a hint it is in the same spices as one of the other fish that have been posted here


----------



## Fish Finder

i gess everyone gave up


----------



## acestro

No way dude, just a little busy. We've left fish unanswered for longer stretches in Sci Discuss.


----------



## acestro

Fish Finder said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> angelfish?
> [snapback]989718[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hint it is in the same spices as one of the other fish that have been posted here
> [snapback]989769[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Is there a typo here, I'm confused.


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> angelfish?
> [snapback]989718[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hint it is in the same spices as one of the other fish that have been posted here
> [snapback]989769[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a typo here, I'm confused.
> [snapback]992346[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

my bad the







was for the angelfish. But this fish that i posted is in the same spices as one of the outher fish that was posted on here.


----------



## acestro

Fish Finder said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> angelfish?
> [snapback]989718[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hint it is in the same spices as one of the other fish that have been posted here
> [snapback]989769[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a typo here, I'm confused.
> [snapback]992346[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my bad the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was for the angelfish. But this fish that i posted is in the same spices as one of the outher fish that was posted on here.
> [snapback]992360[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You mean species? Or family maybe?


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> angelfish?
> [snapback]989718[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hint it is in the same spices as one of the other fish that have been posted here
> [snapback]989769[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a typo here, I'm confused.
> [snapback]992346[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my bad the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was for the angelfish. But this fish that i posted is in the same spices as one of the outher fish that was posted on here.
> [snapback]992360[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean species? Or family maybe?
> [snapback]992629[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

my bad so much going through my head right now yea it is in the same family as one of the fish on this form.


----------



## Mike122019

Your an idiot if you couldnt figure out when he put spices, he really ment species


----------



## acestro

Mike122019 said:


> Your an idiot if you couldnt figure out when he put spices, he really ment species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]993101[/snapback]​


Watch it Mike, you've been on relatively thin ice here before.

I seem to remember stepping in and making peace through a PM to you regarding this thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=73129&hl=tang

Thanks for the return favor.









I have nothing but respect for Fish Finder. You just fell a notch.


----------



## acestro

Back to being civil. Is the family Priacanthidae? I have to admit I knew nothing about that family (that's what I like best about these I.D. games). Still looking...


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Back to being civil. Is the family Priacanthidae? I have to admit I knew nothing about that family (that's what I like best about these I.D. games). Still looking...
> [snapback]993483[/snapback]​


no he wasn't under that family


----------



## acestro

Oops, wrong fish! Let me look over them again.


----------



## acestro

Funny sig, by the way :laugh:



> Ignorant little prick.. I'd f*cking love to grab you for the neck, punch you around a bit, and than to squeeze you in a such a cube...
> 
> Fuzzy Dwarf Lion in a 10g ....kid you suck ass....


classic.


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Funny sig, by the way :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant little prick.. I'd f*cking love to grab you for the neck, punch you around a bit, and than to squeeze you in a such a cube...
> 
> Fuzzy Dwarf Lion in a 10g ....kid you suck ass....
> 
> 
> 
> classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]993729[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
















i saw it on the outher form and i thought is was one of the funnyest thing's that i ever saw on here.


----------



## Raptor

Yeah that was funny, I didnt think that was bob at first. No ones here to belittle here mike, and its not welcome.


----------



## acestro

Agreed. It does take a bit to arouse BOB's ire. Let's try to move on and continue learning about fish. I may need another hint on this one!


----------



## Fish Finder

Mike122019 said:


> Yea theyre all gunna be easy since the new rule
> [snapback]986317[/snapback]​


this isn't as easy as people though it would be



acestro said:


> Agreed. It does take a bit to arouse BOB's ire. Let's try to move on and continue learning about fish. I may need another hint on this one!
> [snapback]993776[/snapback]​


Yes i agree with you let's just move on i don't want this form closed because someone is trying to start sh*t with people on the form. As for a hint i will give you two because this fish is so rare that the local aquarium here told me that they would give me $5000 if i ever caught one.
first hint: they are found in the Western Atlantic: east coast of North America, Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean. I catch them on long island every summer
Second hint: It is related to a fish that you have posted.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> well lest see if anyone can figure out this bad boy that i used to have in my tank. He was one of the coolest fish i ever owned.
> [snapback]986621[/snapback]​


deep body boarfish :nod:

also, i would like to know who would pay 5000 dollars for that fish, it is one dull boring looking fish.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

:nod: you got it. Deepbody boarfish (Antigonia capros). that was a tought little sucker to find hu. Ok smokinbubbles post a new tank fish.


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> well lest see if anyone can figure out this bad boy that i used to have in my tank. He was one of the coolest fish i ever owned.
> [snapback]986621[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> deep body boarfish :nod:
> 
> also, i would like to know who would pay 5000 dollars for that fish, it is one dull boring looking fish.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]993935[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There is a research center out here and they want him for there display tank for the aquarium. People pay alot of money for fish that are this rare.


----------



## smokinbubbles

alright, well i think this one is goin to be pretty easy but i really can't think of nothing right now.

J-Rod

haha. opps i forgot the pic.:laugh:

here it is.

also, no hints. this one is just way to easy.


----------



## Fish Finder

oooohhhhh i know that fish give me a min to find it


----------



## Fish Finder

is it a Titan triggerfish (Balistoides viridecens)????


----------



## Mike122019

You girls need to stop taking sh*t so personal














, you act like a bunch of high school computer geeks talkin sh*t
















Ignorant little prick.. I'd f*cking love to grab you for the neck, punch you around a bit, and than to squeeze you in a such a cube... in your dreams bitches


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> is it a Titan triggerfish (Balistoides viridecens)????
> [snapback]993974[/snapback]​


yes that's it, your turn Fish Finder.


----------



## Fish Finder

ok im going to keep it easy this time. this fish can only be housed in 250g tanks or more


----------



## acestro

Mike, shut up. Your future posts will be deleted if they aren't relevant to this thread. I cant believe you dont even remember me helping you out when you first ran into trouble here. Pathetic.


----------



## acestro

That deep bodied boarfish was a good one! It's not so easy dealing with aquarium sized fish after all! This new one looks like a sort of trumpet fish. I'll have to get back to it.


----------



## His Majesty

i'm think its a trumpetfish. im gonna find ou what type.


----------



## Raptor

LOL nerd, Mike if you dont have anything relitive to the subject, or play nice stay out of it Kapish!


----------



## His Majesty

i just read somfin on the net, that there is only 2 specise of trumpetfish







, is this true.


----------



## His Majesty

wtf







i just read somewhere else and they say that there is 3 specise.

how many specise of trmpetfish are there coz? im just getting confused now


----------



## Fish Finder

there arn't alot of spices of trumpit fish i beleave there are3 like you said. But this fish isn't even in the same family as the trumpit fish. so good luck


----------



## Raptor

I thought there was only 2 species of trumpetfish. One that gets to about 6 feet a,d one that will max out at 18 inches.


----------



## acestro

Is a coronet fish the same thing? Seems I have sum mor learnin' to do!

Here's a trumpet fish for those curious...


----------



## acestro

Um, could it be Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus?

probably not, they dont get that big... any more pics of this species?


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Um, could it be Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus?
> 
> probably not, they dont get that big... any more pics of this species?
> [snapback]994974[/snapback]​


nope it isn't Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus that is a kind of pipe fish. I will see if i can find some more pic's


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Is a coronet fish the same thing? Seems I have sum mor learnin' to do!
> 
> [snapback]994963[/snapback]​


no a coronet fish is a part of a different family of fish. Alot of people think that they are the same but in no way are they. Here is a hint for everyone though this fish is a part of the FISTULARIIDAE family and can grow 6+feet.


----------



## acestro

Fish Finder said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a coronet fish the same thing? Seems I have sum mor learnin' to do!
> 
> [snapback]994963[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> no a coronet fish is a part of a different family of fish. Alot of people think that they are the same but in no way are they. Here is a hint for everyone though this fish is a part of the FISTULARIIDAE family and can grow 6+feet.
> [snapback]995025[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Very interesting.

I got it! Fistularia petimba (Red cornetfish)


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a coronet fish the same thing? Seems I have sum mor learnin' to do!
> 
> [snapback]994963[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> no a coronet fish is a part of a different family of fish. Alot of people think that they are the same but in no way are they. Here is a hint for everyone though this fish is a part of the FISTULARIIDAE family and can grow 6+feet.
> [snapback]995025[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> I got it! Fistularia petimba (Red cornetfish)
> [snapback]995151[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
















yep that's it. ok post a new one acestro.


----------



## acestro

okay, may be too easy...


----------



## smokinbubbles

acestro said:


> okay, may be too easy...
> [snapback]995223[/snapback]​


isn't that a green wrasse? i cought one of thoes on shell island in florida.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

hey those look like those nasty f*ck's that i catch all summer that bite the sh*t out of me. Il find the right name for them soon


----------



## Fish Finder

is it Cunner (Tautogolabrus adspersus)???


----------



## acestro

Not a cunner (there's another new fish for me! ). It is a kind of wrasse.
Halichoeres is the correct genus (but it isn't a green wrasse).

Here's another pic: (of the male)


----------



## icedizzle

the Rock Wrasse

Halichoeres semicinctus


----------



## acestro

Bingo! Post a pic!


----------



## icedizzle

Dunno how easy this will be?


----------



## Fish Finder

:nod: Hawaiian Bicolor Goatfish


----------



## icedizzle

Fish Finder said:


> :nod: Hawaiian Bicolor Goatfish
> [snapback]998497[/snapback]​


Well that just sucked didn't it... o well your turn


----------



## Fish Finder

ok here is a easy one


----------



## icedizzle

Weedy scorpion fish
Rhinopias frondosa

That'll teach you for guessing mine so fast


----------



## Fish Finder

icedizzle said:


> Weedy scorpion fish
> Rhinopias frondosa
> 
> That'll teach you for guessing mine so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]998653[/snapback]​


you know what







lol jk. post a new fish


----------



## icedizzle

Another easy one... I can't really find any hard ones


----------



## Fish Finder

im going to let someone else gess this one because it isn't fair that i keep on geting them + we just got these in yesterday and they are onsale for $50


----------



## icedizzle

Fish Finder said:


> im going to let someone else gess this one because it isn't fair that i keep on geting them + we just got these in yesterday and they are onsale for $50
> [snapback]999069[/snapback]​


How nice of you lol... they really do look like a cool fish though.


----------



## Fish Finder

icedizzle said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> im going to let someone else gess this one because it isn't fair that i keep on geting them + we just got these in yesterday and they are onsale for $50
> [snapback]999069[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of you lol... they really do look like a cool fish though.
> [snapback]999078[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yea but the bad thing about them is that you have to feed them live guppies which is a pain in the ass


----------



## His Majesty

that new fish is a wartyskin anglerfish :nod:


----------



## icedizzle

Trigger lover said:


> that new fish is a wartyskin anglerfish :nod:
> [snapback]999374[/snapback]​


I guess that will do seen as its basically the right answer... I was looking for

Clown (warty) frog fish








Antennarius maculatus

But seen as a frog fish is an anglerfish I can't argue.

*So post a pic....*

by the way I found some neat pics


----------



## acestro

very very neat pics!!! Someday I'd like to set them up... too many fishes...


----------



## His Majesty

ok, whats this?


----------



## Fish Finder

White Spotted File Fish


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> White Spotted File Fish
> [snapback]1000871[/snapback]​


yep, also known as the clown filefish.

your go


----------



## mauls

can i post 1? since im never smart enough to guess any of these fish?


----------



## Fish Finder

ok mauls youu can post one in my place. rember keep it sw tank fish.


----------



## mauls

thanks man <3 ur awsome!

Here it is: i hope its not too easy for you guys









View attachment 59313


----------



## Fish Finder

i used to have one it is a PINNATUS BATFISH (Platax pinnatus)


----------



## mauls

dang, u good! That fish looks awsome, i just thought i'd post it.

Thanks for letting me post


----------



## Fish Finder

not a prob mauls. Ok i got to go find a new fish brb


----------



## Fish Finder

not a prob mauls. Ok i got to go find a new fish brb


----------



## Fish Finder

ok for all you trigger lover's out there what am i??


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

can u keep them fish


----------



## Fish Finder

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> can u keep them fish
> [snapback]1003264[/snapback]​


which fish are you talking about?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> ok for all you trigger lover's out there what am i??
> [snapback]1003262[/snapback]​


blue throat triggerfish

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

nope sorry smokinbubbles


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> nope sorry smokinbubbles
> [snapback]1003293[/snapback]​


ahhhhhh what. it looks exactly like one.









hawaiin black trigger?

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

nope sorry smokinbubbles


----------



## smokinbubbles

AHHHHHHHH!!!! (goes to the corner and cries)

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!! (goes to the corner and cries)
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1003314[/snapback]​


Hey smokinbubbles i did a little reasearch on this fish an you were right about the name. But that is realy the lfs name the true name for this fish is Durgeon Triggerfish (Melichthys niger) sorry i didn't know the outher name so that's good enough for me so post a new fish







.


----------



## smokinbubbles

posted twice

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles

alright, here it is.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> alright, here it is.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1003405[/snapback]​


Ive had one of these also but there hard to keep alive. It is a chevron tang :nod: .


----------



## acestro

Cool fish. Bummer that they're hard to keep alive...


----------



## Fish Finder

acestro said:


> Cool fish. Bummer that they're hard to keep alive...
> [snapback]1003554[/snapback]​


I know i loved him when i had him in my tank. I paid $75 for him and i had him for 6 months. He was doing great and then all the sudden he just stoped eating. My water was fine and i was geting so pissed that he wasn't eating and he died 3 months ago im still pissed about it but i know he went to a better place so







sunnie


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool fish. Bummer that they're hard to keep alive...
> [snapback]1003554[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I know i loved him when i had him in my tank. I paid $75 for him and i had him for 6 months. He was doing great and then all the sudden he just stoped eating. My water was fine and i was geting so pissed that he wasn't eating and he died 3 months ago im still pissed about it but i know he went to a better place so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunnie
> [snapback]1003571[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

sorry to hear about that fish finder. yeah thoes are my favorite tangs. that's it thought, so your turn fish finder.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

ok here we go. what am i??


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> ok here we go. what am i??
> [snapback]1004086[/snapback]​


razorfish (aeoliscus strigatus)


----------



## Fish Finder

yep you got it post a new fish Trigger lover


----------



## acestro

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here we go. what am i??
> [snapback]1004086[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> razorfish (aeoliscus strigatus)
> [snapback]1004376[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Have you guys seen these things swim? It is awesome! I've heard that they aren't the best for the average fish keeper, however. Related to seahorses I think.


----------



## His Majesty

ok, here is one


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trigger lover said:


> ok, here is one
> [snapback]1005454[/snapback]​


Blue-spotted Trigger
balistes punctatus

very beautiful trigger but not a aquarium fish, can't be imported for captivity. it is a pretected species.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty

smokinbubbles said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, here is one
> [snapback]1005454[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-spotted Trigger
> balistes punctatus
> 
> very beautiful trigger but not a aquarium fish, can't be imported for captivity. it is a pretected species.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1007706[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

correct. post a pic

i didn't know they were protected


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trigger lover said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, here is one
> [snapback]1005454[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-spotted Trigger
> balistes punctatus
> 
> very beautiful trigger but not a aquarium fish, can't be imported for captivity. it is a pretected species.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1007706[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct. post a pic
> 
> i didn't know they were protected
> [snapback]1007965[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

well they are just hard to get casue the place they come from, it is a pretected area, so you aren't allowed to go in there. i guess you can get em from the black market though, haha.

alright here it is, couldn't really think of nothing,so i know this one is easy.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty

fu munchu lionfish (Dendrochirus biocellatus)


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trigger lover said:


> fu munchu lionfish (Dendrochirus biocellatus)
> [snapback]1008446[/snapback]​


yes, that's it. your go Trigger Lover.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro

Trigger lover said:


> fu munchu lionfish (Dendrochirus biocellatus)
> [snapback]1008446[/snapback]​


Those are such cool fish!


----------



## Fish Finder

I found a fish that's going to be tough for all of you to id but il wait my turn to post it


----------



## mauls

Fish Finder said:


> I found a fish that's going to be tough for all of you to id but il wait my turn to post it
> [snapback]1009447[/snapback]​


Sweet, actually im suprised that this topic has stayed this organized this long!

Good work guys


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> I found a fish that's going to be tough for all of you to id but il wait my turn to post it
> [snapback]1009447[/snapback]​


can't wait to see it.

anyway, heres the new fish to id.


----------



## fredweezy

leaflip grouper?


----------



## His Majesty

fredweezy said:


> leaflip grouper?
> [snapback]1010910[/snapback]​


nope


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a fish that's going to be tough for all of you to id but il wait my turn to post it
> [snapback]1009447[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see it.
> 
> anyway, heres the new fish to id.
> [snapback]1010705[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

nassau grouper?

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty

smokinbubbles said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a fish that's going to be tough for all of you to id but il wait my turn to post it
> [snapback]1009447[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see it.
> 
> anyway, heres the new fish to id.
> [snapback]1010705[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nassau grouper?
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1011350[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

nope.

those groupers are very nice


----------



## His Majesty

anyone been able to guess my fish?









hears a clue. its a grouper







but you probaly knew that :laugh:


----------



## Fish Finder

well i gess no one is going to get it so i am going to answer it then. It's Epinephelus Lanceolatus


----------



## BigBursa T

Fish Finder said:


> well i gess no one is going to get it so i am going to answer it then. It's Epinephelus Lanceolatus
> [snapback]1014827[/snapback]​


Woah they just had one of those at my LFS a few weeks ago, 200$!!


----------



## Guest

Im goin to sneak one in, k?










--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder

First we need to wait to see if my fish id is right then answer the next fish right in order to post on here.


----------



## His Majesty

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im goin to sneak one in, k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1015018[/snapback]​


dude, you can't just sneak in coz you want to. wait your turn or its not fair for others.


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> well i gess no one is going to get it so i am going to answer it then. It's Epinephelus Lanceolatus
> [snapback]1014827[/snapback]​


well if the common name is 'bumblebee grouper' then your right. so post a pic.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i gess no one is going to get it so i am going to answer it then. It's Epinephelus Lanceolatus
> [snapback]1014827[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> well if the common name is 'bumblebee grouper' then your right. so post a pic.
> [snapback]1015917[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

WHAT! it's a bumblee grouper?! i looked that up but the pics i got on google looked nothing like yours...... damn google.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

gess who i am


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> gess who i am
> [snapback]1016572[/snapback]​


its a tang.


----------



## Guest

Whos is a Bumble Bee Grouper? Mine wasnt. It was a coldwater fish. Sorry I jumped in, I justm couldnt get anyt of your guys pics

--Dan


----------



## Fish Finder

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> gess who i am
> [snapback]1016572[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> its a tang.
> [snapback]1017098[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yes that is right so far what kind of tang am i


----------



## His Majesty

Fish Finder said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> gess who i am
> [snapback]1016572[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> its a tang.
> [snapback]1017098[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that is right so far what kind of tang am i
> [snapback]1018163[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

that my friend, i don't have a clue.


----------



## Fish Finder

Trigger lover said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> 
> gess who i am
> [snapback]1016572[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> its a tang.
> [snapback]1017098[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that is right so far what kind of tang am i
> [snapback]1018163[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that my friend, i don't have a clue.
> [snapback]1018228[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I knew that this would be the toughest one posted by me because this is the newest sw fish to come on to the market. Here is a hint they are collected in aferica.


----------



## Fish Finder

gess everyone gave up on this guy.


----------



## Methuzela

just tell me where aferica is....


----------



## mauls

is it a Zebrasoma xanthurus? or atleast close to that family


----------



## mauls

by the way, dan you fish is a: Hypsypops rubicundus or Strongylocentrotus purpuratus


----------



## Fish Finder

mauls said:


> is it a Zebrasoma xanthurus? or atleast close to that family
> [snapback]1027073[/snapback]​


No it isn't a Zebrasoma xanthurus. But it is related to it.


----------



## mauls

ya i know im close


----------



## mauls

lets get this thread going again, it was kinda fun even though i didnt' knowk answers.

so BUMP

id this fish.
View attachment 64517


----------



## "qickshot"

great white shark :laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito

beluga whale


----------



## mauls

"qickshot said:


> great white shark :laugh:
> [snapback]1057259[/snapback]​


haha no, but its often mistaken for a shark because of the fin.



henry 79 said:


> beluga whale
> [snapback]1057259[/snapback]​


nope


----------



## thePACK

easy..but i'll let this one run for the others


----------



## "qickshot"

oh yeah thats the same thing i said when i saw this pic


----------



## smokinbubbles

easy, sun fish. thoes things get huge. saw a special on them awhile back.

J-Rod


----------



## "qickshot"

didnt look like the one i saw but man we see some huge ones they lay sideways at the top of the water


----------



## Fish Finder

smokinbubbles said:


> easy, sun fish. thoes things get huge. saw a special on them awhile back.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1057490[/snapback]​










you got it smoke


----------



## thePACK

Mola mola for the scientific name


----------



## mauls

smokinbubbles said:


> easy, sun fish. thoes things get huge. saw a special on them awhile back.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1057490[/snapback]​


yea thats it man, those fish are crazy!

heres anotehr pic of one for your viewing pleasures, haha

*ocean sun fish*
View attachment 64692


ok go ahead and post a fish!


----------



## smokinbubbles

alright here goes. it might be easy for yall but i just think this fish is amazing lookin. this pic. isn't the best i have seen of em though. alright here is it

oh yeah the black scratch thing at the bottom is from me, it was the sites name.

J-Rod


----------



## mauls

smokinbubbles said:


> alright here goes. it might be easy for yall but i just think this fish is amazing lookin. this pic. isn't the best i have seen of em though. alright here is it
> 
> oh yeah the black scratch thing at the bottom is from me, it was the sites name.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1059354[/snapback]​


looks kind of like a red coris wrasse, but the one's i've always seen have a real bright red to them.


----------



## smokinbubbles

mauls said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright here goes. it might be easy for yall but i just think this fish is amazing lookin. this pic. isn't the best i have seen of em though. alright here is it
> 
> oh yeah the black scratch thing at the bottom is from me, it was the sites name.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1059354[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> looks kind of like a red coris wrasse, but the one's i've always seen have a real bright red to them.
> [snapback]1059359[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i hate you mauls. haha yeah thats it man. yeah like i said this is a bad pic but the best i could find. alright your go again man.

J-Rod

oh yeah remember these have to be aquarium fish. i don't thinka sun fish could fit in a home aquarium.


----------



## mauls

smokinbubbles said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright here goes. it might be easy for yall but i just think this fish is amazing lookin. this pic. isn't the best i have seen of em though. alright here is it
> 
> oh yeah the black scratch thing at the bottom is from me, it was the sites name.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1059354[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> looks kind of like a red coris wrasse, but the one's i've always seen have a real bright red to them.
> [snapback]1059359[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate you mauls. haha yeah thats it man. yeah like i said this is a bad pic but the best i could find. alright your go again man.
> 
> J-Rod
> 
> oh yeah remember these have to be aquarium fish. i don't thinka sun fish could fit in a home aquarium.:laugh:
> [snapback]1059373[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

haha ooh! ok ok i'll do an aquarium fish! if your going to be picky i'll go catch a sun fish, throw it in my 40 gal, take a pic real fast and throw it back!









ya i've never seen a red coris that dark! it looks awsome though they get pretty big, like around 7"

Here ya go!


----------



## Fish Finder

mauls said:


> lets get this thread going again, it was kinda fun even though i didnt' knowk answers.
> 
> so BUMP
> 
> id this fish.
> View attachment 64517
> 
> [snapback]1057178[/snapback]​


hey mauls the one you couldn't get is a gem tang very very rare tang to the pet trade


----------



## mauls

thanks man it was killing me i could never find out what it was, i guess i just should of asked


----------



## Fish Finder

mauls said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mauls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright here goes. it might be easy for yall but i just think this fish is amazing lookin. this pic. isn't the best i have seen of em though. alright here is it
> 
> oh yeah the black scratch thing at the bottom is from me, it was the sites name.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1059354[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> looks kind of like a red coris wrasse, but the one's i've always seen have a real bright red to them.
> [snapback]1059359[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate you mauls. haha yeah thats it man. yeah like i said this is a bad pic but the best i could find. alright your go again man.
> 
> J-Rod
> 
> oh yeah remember these have to be aquarium fish. i don't thinka sun fish could fit in a home aquarium.:laugh:
> [snapback]1059373[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha ooh! ok ok i'll do an aquarium fish! if your going to be picky i'll go catch a sun fish, throw it in my 40 gal, take a pic real fast and throw it back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya i've never seen a red coris that dark! it looks awsome though they get pretty big, like around 7"
> 
> Here ya go!
> [snapback]1059375[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Oriental Sweetlips ???? ( I beleave it's a kind of sweetlips tell me if im wrong)


----------



## hyphen

im gonna go with juvenile yellow banded sweetlips.


----------



## Guest

Hyphen :nod:

--Dan


----------



## hyphen

yay, my turn


----------



## Jebus

Blue spotted grouper?


----------



## hyphen

negative. here's another picture to help a little.


----------



## Guest

Reef Nassau Grouper?

--Dan


----------



## hyphen

you guys are close.


----------



## fredweezy

miniatus grouper?


----------



## hyphen

try again


----------



## Guest

Is it Nemo?

--Dan


----------



## hyphen

ill give you a hint: look at the shape of his tail.


----------



## Fish Finder

what v tailed gruper


----------



## Jebus

Aha

White-edged lyretail grouper

aka

Variola albimarginata


----------



## hyphen

Jebus said:


> Aha
> 
> White-edged lyretail grouper
> 
> aka
> 
> Variola albimarginata
> [snapback]1067246[/snapback]​


omg...you're SO close. it's not a white-edged...different color. but you got the lyretail part right


----------



## Jebus

Ok its has to be a................

yellow edge lyre-tail grouper!

lol


----------



## hyphen

haha, there ya go. your turn.


----------



## Jebus

This should be pretty easy.


----------



## thePACK

crosshatch trigger


----------



## Jebus

yea i thought that would be too easy.

post your pic now.


----------



## thePACK

LETS GIVE YA GUYS A HARD ONE...


----------



## Fish Finder

WOW pack i got no idea what kind of gruper(if im in the righ spices) but i want one could you pm me info on where to get one?? and to be honest i don't think anyone is going to get what it is. unless bob look's at it i don't think anyone else know's lol


----------



## hyphen

i thought it was some sort of grouper but i couldn't find anything like it. the picture even looks edited, lol. those colors!


----------



## TormenT

is it some sort of jelly fish. if not id have to say its a great white shark


----------



## "qickshot"

lol i wish i could id one of these fish i want to post some


----------



## thePACK

c'mon guys...very rare fish in the hobby..comes around certain periods but demands a high price..the image has not been docked in anyway..those are its true colors..

give ya guys till manana to figure out the name..


----------



## Blitz023

_Cephalopholis polleni_

AKA Polleni Grouper


----------



## DucatiRave21

yea those fish are very $$$ seen one go for $400!


----------



## Genin

it looks like a soapfish. are soapfish groupers?


----------



## DucatiRave21

yea they are...well i'm pretty sure they are


----------



## Fish Finder

so the pack did they get it right?


----------



## Fish Finder




----------



## mauls

dang, that fish is rad! every sw tank should have one............ if u got the mulah!


----------



## thePACK

yes it a polleni grouper...recently started coming into the hobby..but carries a heavy price tag..


----------



## Blitz023

HAH ! my turn.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Red Head Solon Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus solorensis)


----------



## Blitz023

wow, 7 mins







. U got it Henry.


----------



## Serygo

Damn Henry now post a pic dammit


----------



## Joga Bonito

my turn
View attachment 68344


----------



## Blitz023

scorpionfish? dragonfish?


----------



## Joga Bonito

nope


----------



## Fish Finder

kind of trumpetfish????


----------



## Joga Bonito

no


----------



## Fish Finder

is it in the FISTULARIIDAE family??????


----------



## Fish Finder

It's a Harlequin Ghost Pipefish (soenostomus paradoxus)


----------

